# where to buy shells?



## ssondubs

I need to get some "escargot" shells. I visited a couple supermarkets (Ralph's & Pavillions) but no luck.

If you guys know of a place please let me know.


----------



## TangSteve

www.cichlidbreeding.com


----------



## Multies

Does it have to be escargot shells? Dollar stores have a ton of shells for like a buck. 
I got mine for 50cents a pack.


----------



## ssondubs

I have 5 occelotus how many shells should I get?


----------



## ssondubs

I ordered 30 Gold mouth turbos from cichlidbreeding.com with shpping paid just shy of $20.


----------



## fishing4exotics

ssondubs said:


> I have 5 occelotus how many shells should I get?


You should have at least 1 shell per fish. I would go with some extra shells. Shell-dwellers will not always take the shell you give them. Some types of shell-dwellers will need more than 1 shell per fish.


----------



## prov356

ssondubs said:


> I need to get some "escargot" shells. I visited a couple supermarkets (Ralph's & Pavillions) but no luck.
> 
> If you guys know of a place please let me know.


Gourmet food store. 24 for $12.

Marky's 24 for $10.50.

If you find them at a supermarket, they can be expensive because the snails sometimes come with them. At least that's what I found.


----------



## ssondubs

I paid $9.00 for 30 shells but $10.00 for shipping/handling.


----------



## jrf

I wish I would have done a bit more homework before I ordered mine. The place I got my shells from had a $50 minimum order policy. On the upside, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll never have to buy turbo shells again. :lol:


----------



## ssondubs

jrf said:


> I wish I would have done a bit more homework before I ordered mine. The place I got my shells from had a $50 minimum order policy. On the upside, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll never have to buy turbo shells again. :lol:


Wow, that must be a lot of shells!

I'm guessing couple hundred?


----------



## jrf

I've never actually counted them. But, it's got to be over a 100 anyway. The real kicker is, I only have one pair of Brevis. :lol: Originally I was going to do a shelly tank, but then went a different direction. I will say, my young Calvus really like the turbos. So, it wasn't a total waste.


----------



## ssondubs

This is my second try at Occelatus. My first ended up as frontosa snack!

This time I have compatible tank mates: Cyps and Gobies!


----------



## CutieSusieQ

I ordered my escargot shells online (Amazon) and I got free shipping. No place around here sells them. I called every grocery store and fish store in the state, lol!! I got 48 shells for less than $30. They are great shells too. They are very light weight and very pretty as well.


----------



## ghavoc

I live near seal beach California and there is an actual shell store there! The shells range from $1 for a scoop of small shells to 25Ã‚Â¢-$20 for 1 medium-HUGE(or rare) shells


----------



## jh82

This is where I've always bought escargot shells:

http://www.thefrenchybee.com/escargot-s ... -1538.html

Cichlidbreeding.com does not sell escargot shells!


----------



## fishing4exotics

My wife brought me to an oriental food store and I found 13 frozen escargot shells for $4.35. I sauted them in garlic, butter and cream, then put the sauce and escargot over spaghetti. Cleaned them out and put them in the tank.


----------



## ssondubs

TangSteve said:


> www.cichlidbreeding.com


I received my order from them yesterday!

I ordered 30 and received 40 :dancing:


----------



## illinois9er

Shellhorizons.com is all you need to know. I maintain alot of shellie tanks though so i need quite a bit of them. You can get shark eyes at $6 per 100, gold mouth turbos at $6 per gal., and whale eyes at $10 per 100. You won't think that you need that many shells until they start breeding and you have to set up a few more tanks. I usually try to have 4-5 shells per fish in my shellie tanks.


----------



## ~Firefly~

I bought mine off ebay. Cheap.


----------



## coralman24

Where can I get shells that are good and safe the sites recommended above said store is close? what is escargot shells exactly sorry a little new to this part?
kind regards,

Coralman24


----------



## DJRansome

Google escargot. It is a food item, a French delicacy...edible snails served in their shells. You would just want the shells.


----------



## Deeda

Check out the link on the 1st page for Marky's, I've bought from them before.


----------



## Narwhal72

I ordered mine off Amazon


----------



## afchlid

DJRansome said:


> Google escargot. It is a food item, a French delicacy...edible snails served in their shells. You would just want the shells.


I don't know DJRansome I think a good ribeye would go well with that too. lol


----------



## DJRansome

Making me hungry...although escargot is not a favorite.


----------



## noddy

DJRansome said:


> Making me hungry...although escargot is not a favorite.


They weren't a favourite of mine until I got a group of multies. :wink: 
Three dozen snails later...............


----------



## TimothyHD

I got mine from Walmart....


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

noddy said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making me hungry...although escargot is not a favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't a favourite of mine until I got a group of multies. :wink:
> Three dozen snails later...............
Click to expand...

LOL

Amazon is pretty inexpensive. About 24 shells for about $10 or so, from what I remember.


----------

